
Vladimir Voevodsky, Revolutionary Mathematician, Dies at 51 - acjohnson55
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/06/obituaries/vladimir-voevodsky-revolutionary-mathematician-dies-at-51.html
======
schoen
Can someone explain more about what Voevodsky is being credited with when the
obituary says his work "changed the meaning of the equals sign"?

